# Green Community Motor City



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me their thoughts on this development Green Community Motor City. 

On a recent trip we went to see the Green community in DIP and loved the space and villa layouts but I do not see much coverage on the Green Community in Motor city (near sports city / Barsha). 

Views would be well appreciated


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

My friends live in Motor City and I'm quite impressed with it. Nicely landscaped - animal friendly. It has a community feel to it.


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the reply 

would you say this is a good place for meeting people and also for young children?

Friends have told us to stick to the Ranches and Emirates hills (greens/lakes/meadows etc) however we were not too keen on the properties there.

any pros and cons to the communities listed would be great!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

zed1212 said:


> Thanks for the reply would you say this is a good place for meeting people and also for young children? Friends have told us to stick to the Ranches and Emirates hills (greens/lakes/meadows etc) however we were not too keen on the properties there. any pros and cons to the communities listed would be great!


There's definitely lots of families there, you see them out walking.


----------



## zed1212 (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks.... how would you rate this against the other communities such as AR and the hills?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Probably less expensive. There'll be others around tomorrow and next week who will be able to be a little more helpful to you. Sit tight for a day or two.


----------



## Johnmason (Mar 31, 2014)

I worked in real estate and I was only doing villas in all new Dubai areas, GC motor city is a copy of DIP GC even the streets and pool area everything is exactly the same but newer and better location also it has a big lake with restaurants and cafes and small Spinneys inside and a huge Spinneys and food court and shopping area only 2 minutes driving. Its full of families, I strongly recommend it as the emirates living villas getting old almost 10 years now and the quality of the villas are so poor comparing to MC.
Also its easier to reach with so many exits but emirates living is so busy in the morning it will take you long time in the morning and afternoon plus all the road pumps. 
MC is developed by Union Property and they are one of the best developer way ahead of Emaar and Nakheel.
The community is really the best for the range of price and the layout of the villas and bungalows are just perfect. Personally I love the bungalows layout you should really consider it more than villas they are also less in price than villas with 4 ensuit bedrooms and all rooms facing the garden.
You will just love the quality of the bathrooms and all the interiors just like 5 star hotels.
MC is by far the best and cleanest community in Dubai as any of union property projects.


----------

